# Sextuplets!!



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

Joyful Hearts Esther *D kidded with sextuplets!!! I can't believe it!! I knew she would have a lot because she was sonoed with 3+ but WOW! It was a had birth though. We had to go in because they were all tangled.  I did not think the little ones were going to make it but they slept in my room.(don't tell my dad) :wink: :wink: Anyways I think they are going to be very nice. Great length of body nice rumps, and wide escutcheon. Though it can be hard to tell on newborns. Overall I am very happy!! They are all doing great! :wahoo:

http://thomaskids.webs.com/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow congrats! The most I really like to have is 3 but I have a doe who likes to throw quads and she does alright with them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW :shocked: I hope they all thrive for you!

I personally prefer twins, triplets are ok but I like twins better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy smoly...that is alot.. :shocked: ....I prefer twins but... the most is trips.... :wink: congrats..... :hi5:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Never heard of six before! wowowowow!!!! Good luck!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Fantastic you had six and they all are alive! Seems like it is pretty common to lose some of them once you get over four. So you all did great!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

WOW! 6?!?! 

I prefer twins


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

CONGRATS!

Whos the daddy? Those should be NICE kids!


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

The buck is JoyfulHearts JF Cavalier *S. He is a nice match for Esther because he provides her with a little more depth and he has a very wide escutcheon. I am very pleased with the breeding! :dance:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Now that is a litter! Congrats!! 

I prefer twins or triplets.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh I am definently good with twins or Trips. Anything after that is stressful, One of my girls had quads once and was able to feed all of them, but it was stressful, but hey its definently fun when you have that many


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Holy Moly. 6?? I can't even imagine. I've never had more than triplets. Triplets were actually fun as I got to do something supplemental bottle feeding. My humans kids loved that! My 5 year old keeps asking when the bottle babies are coming this year, lol


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow congrats! The most we've ever had was 5! Unfortuanately, the smallest girl died though.  But there was 4 girls and 1 boy! That was a happy time xDD

I prefer triplets or twins. Triplets I like because I LOOVE bottle babies


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats! I like triplets best followed by twins.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So many.... I never want that many! Lol. I have one that has quads every year but supposedly has an easy time of it (just bought her) so we will see how that goes. I like twins. They are easy, I have never had birthing problems with them and mom can always feed both. Every time I have had triplets there has been an issue. Either a stillborn kid...and once a kid that was completely unable to breathe on it's own because it was so small and seemed to have crushed ribs. I know a doe Camanna sold last year went on to have healthy sextuplets.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I like twins, but if no problems - the more the merrier!  Congrats!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: 

I personally prefer quads...but my does have all had trips and quads without problems so far. Twins is probably the safest bet if you don't know the kidding history and mothering ability. I hate bottle feeding so I do just about ANYTHING to avoid that!!!! I'm thinking sextuplets means bottle feeding is a must though!!!! :laugh: 

They sure are beautiful kids though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

That just blows me away. I have never heard of 6 before. Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That is just SUPER! I hope they all do great... and they are all so sweet looking~ Congrats!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG!!! Small world!! I have been looking for this doe for a year or two, since she was sold!!! I own(ed) her daughter.... can you please PM me or email me...


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!!! Thats awesome!! Looks like some nice kiddo's! Good luck to you and bottle raising! Please keep us updated, and let us know how they are doing! :leap:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Daaaaaannnngggg!!! I cannot imagine six babies all at once! Congrats!!! Please post updated pics


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

6?!? The most I have ever had was trips....wow.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG~~!!! 6~!~~!!~~!!~~ Incredible...Way to go.....I prefer twins or trips....


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I almost bought Esther way back there when she was for sale at Joyful Hearts. Glad to know where she went. Dang 6??? I like quads or triplets the best, granted there are no problems of course.


----------

